# Tips for an "army girlfriend" who'll be posted for the 1st time



## Cybelle24 (4 Nov 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm 24 years old and in June 2006, when my boyfriend finishes his course in St-Jean, we will be posted somewhere in Canada, maybe in Nova Scotia if we're lucky enough to get our 1st choice. 

It's the very first posting for both of us because before my boyfriend was in the reserve (infantry soldier first, then mechanic) and there was no need to move outside of Quebec . Personally, I travelled a lot in my life but I never established myself outside the province of Quebec. I'm a bit nervous about moving and I don't really know what to expect so I'd love it if men or women who experienced the same thing I will could share their stories or give me advices. 
Often in life I found that knowing about something about to happen made it look a lot less threatening, it feels like the level of stress drops down when you know a little more what to expect  .

So that's it, if you people feel like giving me tips, pointers, advices or just want to tell your personal story, go ahead !! I'm open to all kind of points of view from all kind of people   !!



(Some precisions, just in case you find I didn't gave enough details : my boyfriend is in the CF but I'm NOT, we have no children yet, and I'm French - from Québec - but I'm bilingual)


----------



## BSmith12 (4 Nov 2005)

I was born in Nova Scotia, and I can tell you that you'll see nothing but generosity and respect from a lot of good-hearted people. I wish the best to you and yours. Good luck!


----------



## Shadow Cat (4 Nov 2005)

I am currently living in NS and have been since I was 13.  I absolutley love it here.  Like it was mentioned the people are friendly and generous.  I myself am participating in my first move this month as a military wife, moved lots as a child but Iam sure that the experience will be very different.

Not that I want to take people away from this site but there is a great site that can answer alot of these questions that you have.  In fact there is a post going right now about pointers for the move.  Please feel free to register at www.themilitarylife.com.  and check out the relocation forum.  

If you dont find the answers that you are looking for please post a question as there are tons of military spouses and a few members that would be ready and willing to answer all of your questions.  Oh and the site is a great way to make a few new friends, I know that I did.

Hello Kingston here I come.  WHO HOOO!


----------



## North (5 Nov 2005)

Salut!

Welcome to the crazy world of a military loved one. (((hugs))) Make sure you have friends both inside and outside military life. 

Be realistic, things can change overnight, us tough broads have to roll with the punches and keep going, and we do!. If you  have good communication, strong love, you can get through anything. Be realistic, expect hardship. Enjoy being a hero's wife, but get out and be you.

Balance, baby!


----------



## Springroll (5 Nov 2005)

My best advice to you for your move is READ THE GREEN BOOK!!! Everything you need to know about the technical side of the move is in there. It will make the move go alot smoother, and it will be an enjoyable experience rather than a burden. 

My first move was 4 years ago from Victoria(my home town) to Washington State, USA. It was a less than enjoyable move. When we got the posting message to move from WA to NS, I read my butt off. I read everything in the green book and planned everything out to a "T". That move, even though it was 13 days on the road, was an awesome experience and both my husband and children said they would do it again(but without the dogs).

BTW, are you the woman that asked about the translation jobs out here in NS?


----------



## Cybelle24 (6 Nov 2005)

to *Springroll *: 
YES I am the same woman who asked about the translation jobs in Nova Scotia   Our first choice of posting is Nova Scotia (Greenwood or Shearwater), we don't know for sure if we'll get it, but I'm trying to collect information about this place anyways in case we do end up there.



Thanks everybody for your information, and I would love to read "the Green Book" but I don't know what it is and how to get it !!! :-\


----------



## Springroll (6 Nov 2005)

Ok, I spoke to her yesterday and she said that there can be alot of jobs around in the francophone community and suggested that once you get here, to chat with a couple of the francophone schools for information on where your servioces would be best used.


----------



## Cybelle24 (7 Nov 2005)

Thanks a lot for the info *Springroll*, I'll remember that if we end up in Nova Scotia. 

I have another question... In one post you mentionned "the Green Book" and you said it helped you a lot the first time you moved, what is "the Green Book" and how can I get it ??


----------



## aesop081 (7 Nov 2005)

Cybelle24 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the info *Springroll*, I'll remember that if we end up in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I have another question... In one post you mentionned "the Green Book" and you said it helped you a lot the first time you moved, what is "the Green Book" and how can I get it ??



This year , one book was white and the second one was blue.   Those are 2 books that IRP gives you when you are posted that contain all the rules and regs that apply to a posting.   The white one contains the goverment policy and the blue one is helpfull hints and information.   I have been posted 5 times now, and i must admit to never having seen a " green book" though.   Maybe it applied only to OUTCAN postings.   Either way it is now, under IRP, the same white spiral-bound book for postings inside Canada, CONUS, Hawaii/Alaska.

Although, in any colour.....READ IT.   IRP will try to screw you at every oportunity and the only way to protect your entitelments is to know the policy.   I just finalized my claim with IRP for my last posting and they tried to tell me i could not claim those $1.50 ATM fees.   The only way i changed their "position" is when i opened up the book and showed them where it was written in black and white.

You will get these books when you firts meet with your IRP consultant and get a breifing on its content.

Also make sure you read the documentation provided by the traffic section dealing with the moving company and how to protect yourself in case of damages and lost items.   Most people don't pay any attention to it, but the procedures are very specific.


----------



## Springroll (7 Nov 2005)

So they stopped calling it the green book...cool
The green book was for international postings, Blue was used to come home. 

Like aesop said, read it and KNOW it!!! IRP will try whatever they can to not have to give you money. Save EVERY receipt for anything!! get copies of every receipt so if they lose them(which they have in the past) you have back ups or just ask for extra copies at your hotels and such.

When we were moved to the USA, IRP did not give us the book. We got ours through my husband's divisional chain of command. On the way back into Canada, IRP sent us the appropriate book in our moving package, but that was also dealing with IRP Colorado Springs, CO, not here in Canada.


----------



## FastEddy (9 Nov 2005)

Cybelle24 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 24 years old and in June 2006, when my boyfriend finishes his course in St-Jean, we will be posted somewhere in Canada, maybe in Nova Scotia if we're lucky enough to get our 1st choice.
> 
> ...




Cybelle24, This may be not relative concerning your up coming move, I don,t know what the present day Rules and Regs are concerning, Dependents, PMQ's, Off Base housing and Allowances but I think they only apply to married couples (I stand to be corrected on this), the tips on the IRS may be not relative in your case.

However, whether married or not, regard the situation as if your partner received a job or promotion offer from his Company and you ellelected to follow him and relocate, all the same principles would apply.

It seems what you are really concerned about is Employment, Housing and the Community in General.  Most all of this information can be gleaned from out of town papers and their Local Chamber of Commerce.

Given a specific location, our readers may be able to provide tips or answers.

Remember, your move will be no less challenging or unknown than if you decided to move some place on your own.

But in your case, you have one big advantage, "The Close Nit and Supportive Comunity of the Military".

Good Luck and Enjoy.


----------



## FastEddy (9 Nov 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Although, in any colour.....READ IT.   IRP will try to screw you at every oportunity
> 
> You will get these books when you firts meet with your IRP consultant and get a breifing on its content.




I can well imagine what this Department does by the Hearty Descriptions in this Thread, but the Army Forum Abbreviation File does not list IRP, please clarify

Thanks.


----------



## Springroll (9 Nov 2005)

IRP is short for Integrated Relocation Program


----------



## FastEddy (9 Nov 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> IRP is short for Integrated Relocation Program




Thanks Springroll, question, does the IRP cover any body or is only immediate family members ?.

Cheers.


----------

